

A Guide to SVG Animations (SMIL) - jarek-foksa
http://css-tricks.com/guide-svg-animations-smil/

======
ausjke
I wish SMIL is supported in browsers these days. There are some javascript
hacks to emulate it and there was also some SMIL players but it never went
mainstream.

It's particularly interesting to digital signage systems.

------
109876
Wow, that was a super thorough article.

------
daigoba66
The title ought to change to specify that this is an SMIL guide.

It's too bad that Internet Explorer doesn't support SMIL [0]. This
unfortunately eliminates SMIL from consideration for many projects.

[0] [http://caniuse.com/#feat=svg-smil](http://caniuse.com/#feat=svg-smil)

~~~
jarek-foksa
SVG 1.1 spec shares some definitions with SMIL spec, but if I recall correctly
SVG working group is planning to get rid of any mention of SMIL in SVG 2 and
instead rely on the terms and concepts outlined in the Web Animation spec [1]
(the API will remain the same though).

I would change the title to "A Guide to Declarative Animation in SVG".

[1] [http://w3c.github.io/web-animations/](http://w3c.github.io/web-
animations/)

